
In Italy, Going Back to Work May Depend on Having the Right Antibodies - nfc
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/04/world/europe/italy-coronavirus-antibodies.html
======
benhurmarcel
If you only allow cured people to work, you could end up with poorer people
trying to get the disease in the wish to cure from it and be able to work.

People with antibodies could even temporarily earn more than others, since
they'd be able to work without restrictions.

~~~
aaron695
Yes, this is the point. They can also enjoy life like eating out and seeing
movies, while not saving lives.

> poorer people trying to get the disease

Rich people like money too, so it would be most working people.

I'd be more interested in the percent of the population who continue to be
carriers. What do you do with them? Lock them up for life?

~~~
Doxin
> Rich people like money too

While that's trivially true rich people like money _less_ than poor people --
simply because of diminishing returns. If I hand a homeless person $100
they'll be a lot happier with that than if I hand Bill Gates or Jeff Bezos
$100.

If we do allow people with antibodies to work then for a poor person getting
the virus might save them from starvation or homelessness or any one of a
thousand terrible things that happen if you run out of money. If you have even
the smallest amount of money saved up on the other hand it's not really worth
risking your life since you won't end up malnourished or on the street in
either case.

------
nfc
This could be a giant experiment on wether we can function as a society
working much less. A experiment that we'd be forced to make on an immense
scale at the same time and across too many segments of the economy
unfortunately.

